

Motorola sues Apple for patent infringement - anderzole
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/67113

======
bradleyland
Reminds me of GLOBAL THERMONUCLEAR WAR. Did no one run the simulations before
firing off the first suit?

~~~
anderzole
would you like to play a game?

~~~
narrator
Yeah it's called prisoner's dilemma. The strategy is called tit-for-tat.
Bittorrent uses it to keep peers from misbehaving; look it up.

------
ddlatham
Here's a better visualization:

[http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/2010/whos-suing-
whom-i...](http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/2010/whos-suing-whom-in-the-
telecoms-trade/)

~~~
bradleyland
That's a great graphic. It incorporates a lot more information. I like George
Kokkinidis' as well:

<http://news.designlanguage.com/post/1252039209>

------
grok2
Made a GraphViz version of the diagram in the article. See

[http://www.grok2.com/blog/2010/10/06/who-is-suing-who-in-
the...](http://www.grok2.com/blog/2010/10/06/who-is-suing-who-in-the-mobile-
world/)

Seems like a lot of the Japanese companies are getting sued willy-nilly.
Wonder why?

~~~
msbarnett
Several of those lawsuits have to do with LCD price-fixing, if I recall
correctly.

------
grsites
So MS is suing Motorola, Motorola is suing Apple, Apple is suing HTC, Oracle
is suing Google. Did I miss any?

~~~
recoiledsnake
Oh yes you did. Nokia is suing Apple which is suing Nokia.

For a full picture: [http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-
images/Technology/Pix/pictures/...](http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-
images/Technology/Pix/pictures/2010/10/6/1286346279929/mobilelawsuits-
rvs-460.png)

~~~
jrockway
What a great system we have. Those patents are most certainly ensuring
innovation in the industry.

Well, the lawyers are doing well, anyway.

------
Julie188
I wonder if this has anything to do with the suit by Microsoft. Maybe trying
to win back the money it will use to settle? Or it found patents and then said
-- hey, we can sue Apple .. Hooray!

~~~
ergo98
They don't put something like this together in a couple of days. Further a
part of the complaint is that they're been trying to muscle Apple into
licensing but Apple has been non-compliant.

Really though, who would people expect to have the deepest, most fundamental
patents? Motorola invented the mobile phone, and they've been doing fairly
leading stuff since, not counting the past 3 years (when they got seriously
off the tracks thanks to Windows Mobile).

I doubt Motorola is shaking too hard at Microsoft's lawsuit, and I doubt
they'll pay a penny to settle that. They might put out a token Windows Mobile
7 phone, or alternately cross license patents.

This should all go away, though. Nonetheless, it's good to see Apple get hit
because there's this growing meme that Apple invented everything, and they're
the poor victim of everyone else's theft. It's a tired, baseless bit of
nonsense.

------
mgrouchy
This is getting insane.

~~~
nkassis
And ridiculous, at this point they should all realize it's not a win-win for
anyone and create an open patent pool of some sort not like mpegla but more
like an open pool of patent they can use, sue anyone who has patents in it and
everyone goes after you.

